# Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...



## einrudelgurken (23. Juni 2011)

*Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*

Hallo liebe Leute, 
ich suche ein kleines Notebook zum gelegentlichen zocken, was auch mobil ist. 
Ich bin da jetzt schon eine ganze Weile hinter dem Alienware m11x her. Nun habe ich da ein paar Fragen zu.
Es gibt jetzt ja eine neue Revision. Dazu habe ich eine Frage zu den Prozessoren. Welchen sollte man da nehmen, es gibt einmal den i5-2537m oder den i7-2617m, habe natürlich schon bei Notebookcheck geguckt, aber da blicke ich nicht durch. 
Der i7 kostet satte 200€ Aufpreis, lohnt sich das? 
Zusätzlich hat die GraKa(gt540m)  dann 2gb anstatt 1nem. Macht das einen Unterschied?
Den Rest wollte ich in der Standardkonfiguration lassen und selber auf 4gb RAM und 500gb Festplatte aufrüsten. 
Das System würde so ca. 1100€ mit i5 kosten und ca. 1300€ mit i7. 

Bei Conrad und auch jetzt bei Dell gibt es die 1. Revision mit SU 7300 und gt335m, 4gb RAM und 500gb HDD für 699€ bzw. 649€. 

Was meint ihr, wäre die bessere Investition? 
Ich möchte ab und zu auf ner LAN SC2, CoD 4,5,6,7 spielen und bei meinen Verwanten, wo ich ab und zu mal bin Spiele wie Gothic und Risen spielen. Sonst zu Hause aufm Sofa Office, Mozilla etc. machen. 
Mir ist schon klar, das man auch mit diesem Teil nicht bestens spielen kann, aber für zu Hause habe ich ja meinen richtigen PC. 

Ich hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt. 
Lg Einrudelgurken


----------



## MarkusD94 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*

Hallo,

Ich finde bei Alienware bezahlst du sehr viel für den Preis und auch das Desing obei das wiederum einmalig ist. Aber ich würde mir eher was anderes holen hab mal eben für dich ei isschen rumgeguckt
ASUS X4GSL-V2G-VX102V bei notebooksbilliger.de
Intel Core™ i5-2410M Dualcore Prozessor
• 4096 MB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
• 500 GB S-ATA Festplatte 
• 35,5 cm (14“) 16:9 HD LCD Display (glänzend)
• Blu-Ray-Disc-Combo-Laufwerk
• Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (OEM)
und es hat auch noch USB 3.0

Ich denke damit kann man vernünftig aufm Sofa chillen und ab und an mal auf der Lan in Verbindung mit einer Maus halbwegs gut Zocken.
Das ganze ist jetzt meine Persönliche Meinung und ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen

Grüße aus der schönsten Stadt Deutschlands..................... Bremen


----------



## Superwip (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*



> Der i7 kostet satte 200€ Aufpreis, lohnt sich das?


#

Der i7 hat mehr Takt und mehr Cache, er ist schon deutlich besser- aber auch um einiges teurer; da das M11x in der Regel CPU limitiert ist kann sich der Vorteil schon auszahlen

Anfang Juni sind übrigens neue ULV CPUs mit deutlich mehr Takt herausgekommen; möglicherweise werden sie bald Einzug ins M11x finden, es kann sich lohnen zu warten; gegebenenfalls bei Dell nachfragen



> Zusätzlich hat die GraKa(gt540m) dann 2gb anstatt 1nem. Macht das einen Unterschied?


 
Nein, schon garnicht nicht in Spielen



> Den Rest wollte ich in der Standardkonfiguration lassen und selber auf 4gb RAM und 500gb Festplatte aufrüsten.


 
Auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, die Aufpreise sind bei diesen Komponenten total übertrieben (mit Ausnahme der 2x8GiB RAM Bestückung)



> Was meint ihr, wäre die bessere Investition?


 
Alle haben ein ähnliches und (vor allem für Alienware) recht gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis

Du solltest dabei bedenken, dass auch die günstigste Version für die genannten Spiele mit niedrigen Einstellungen ausreicht -allzu hohe- Einstellungen kommen auf dem kleinen Display sowieso nicht zur Geltung



> Ich finde bei Alienware bezahlst du sehr viel für den Preis und auch das Desing obei das wiederum einmalig ist.


 
Das mag bei einigen Modellen stimmen- das M11x hat aber, abgesehen von RAM und HDD Aufrüstoption ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis

Man muss auch bedenken, dass es das einzige aktuelle Subnotebook unter 13 Zoll mit dezidierter GraKa ist...



> ASUS X4GSL-V2G-VX102V bei notebooksbilliger.de


 
Bewegt sich in einer ganz anderen Größenklasse



> und es hat auch noch USB 3.0


 
Das M11x R3 auch...

...zwei mal!


----------



## einrudelgurken (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*

@MarcusD94:
Danke für deinen Vorschlag, werde mir das Notebook mal näher anschauen und mir mal nen Testbericht durchlesen. 

@Superwip:
Wegen den neuen Prozessoren, ich denke da werde ich dann mal bei Dell nachfragen, danke für den Tipp.
Es ist halt so ne Sache, ich will mir nur nicht jetzt das mit dem i5 holen, bzw. schenken lassen und in nem halben Jahr ärgere ich mich, dass ich nicht doch den schnelleren Prozessor genommen habe. Das ist ja so ziemlich das einzige was ich nicht nachrüsten kann. 

Also, wenn du meinst, dass ich mit dem günstigsten Modell auch gut wegkomme, dann muss ich mir das wirklich nochmal überlegen, auch wenn das langsamer ist. Wobei mich die Akkulaufzeit des R3 schon beeindruckt.

Wegen dem P/L-Verhältnis, ich denke, wenn man ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis will, dann kann man sich einen Desktop kaufen, den ich ja schon habe, deshalb geht es mir ja um etwas möglichst kleines, was man auch ma mit in die Schule etc. mitnehmen kann.   

@ All:
Fals jemand schon das neue mit nem i5 hat, wäre ich sehr an Erfahrungn mit dem Book interessiert. Berichte mit i7 findet man ja genug, aber nichts mit i5.

lg aus dem ab Montag sonnigen Bremen
Einrudelgurken


----------



## einrudelgurken (27. Juni 2011)

Moin, 
es wird jetzt das m11x R3 werden mit folgender Konfig:
Nebula Red
i7 Prozessor
4gb RAM
320gb HDD
aufgerüstetes WLAN 
2gb gt540m 

Durch diverse Rabattaktionen kostet es dann nur noch 1047€ also weniger als die Basisversion 

Muss allerdings noch etwas warten, da ich es zum B-Day bekomme und der ist erst im August. Wenn ich dann Zeit habe mache ich auch gerne ein kleines Review.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*

Na hoffentlich gibt es die Rabattaktionen im August auch noch...

Im August sollte es auch schon die schnellere CPUs geben, wenn sie noch kommen


----------



## einrudelgurken (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte jetzt die Tage bestellen und jetzt gibt es noch eine neue Wireless Karte, diese hier.
Ich habe jetzt schon ne ganze Weile im Inet gestöbert, aber nichts wirkliches rausgefunden. 
MEine Frage ist nun, was bringt diese Karte, oder ist das nur rausgeschmissenes Geld? Hat man damit wirklich eine bessere Verbindung als mit der Intel Karte für 15€ aufpreis *klick mich*?
ICh kann mit den ganzen Angaben einfach nicht so wirklich was anfangen.

Lg Einrudelgurken 

P.S. Wisst ihr, wo man noch Rabattcoupons bekommen kann? Die bei Gamestar habe ich mir geholt, kann sie jetzt aber nicht mehr benutzen, obwohl die bis 31. Oktober gültig sein sollten. Dachte, dann kann ich mir ja Zeit lassen und zum WE hin bestellen und jetzt das.

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, hab es nun ohne die Killer Karte bestellt. 
Hoffe es kommt bald.


----------



## einrudelgurken (9. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
mein M11x sollte jetzt bald kommen und da habe ich noch zwei/drei Probleme. 

Welches externe Laufwerk würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Es sollte möglichst klein, flach, leicht und ohne Netzteil sein. 
Habe dazu im passenden Unterforum keine passenden neueren Beiträge gefunden. 

Welchen Arbeitsspeicher sollte ich nehmen? 4gb sollten für meine Arbeiten reichen. Kann ich da jeden beliebigen DDR3 Riegel für Notebooks mit 1333 Mhz nehmen? Habe da welche von Corsair bei Atelco gefunden für 30€, kann man da meckern? 

Wie sieht das mit der Verwendung einer externen HDD aus? Ich überlege mir eine SSD einzubauen und die vorhandene in ein externes Gehäuse zu packen. Welches Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 ist da gut und günstig. 
Zu der SSD welche Größe sollte diese mind. haben? 60/80/120 oder noch mehr. Es müssten alle meine Programme ( Microsoft Office, evtl Photoshop und iTunes, Mozilla etc.) drauf passen und natürlich auch so einiges an Spielen.(CoD 4, SC2, Gothic 4, Risen,  Minecraft, FIFA 11, Borderlands). Welche SSD genau, werde ich mich dann im anderen Unterforum schlau machen. Daten und den Rest werde ich dann auf die externe HDD auslagern. Sie sollte allerdings nicht allzu teuer sein. Ich sach mal so, für alles zusammen max. 250-300€ das ist dann aber oberste Schmerzgrenze. 

Vielen lieben Dank für eure tolle Hilfe. 

lg einrudelgurken


----------



## Superwip (10. August 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*



> ich wollte jetzt die Tage bestellen und jetzt gibt es noch eine neue Wireless Karte, diese hier.
> Ich habe jetzt schon ne ganze Weile im Inet gestöbert, aber nichts wirkliches rausgefunden.
> MEine Frage ist nun, was bringt diese Karte, oder ist das nur rausgeschmissenes Geld? Hat man damit wirklich eine bessere Verbindung als mit der Intel Karte für 15€ aufpreis *klick mich*?
> ICh kann mit den ganzen Angaben einfach nicht so wirklich was anfangen.


 
Die Reichweite ist vielleicht etwas größer, der Hauptvorteil ist aber der bessere Ping; der ist wirklich besser, der Vorteil liegt im zweistelligen ms Bereich (Variabel); ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist musst du freilich selbst entscheiden



> Welches externe Laufwerk würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Es sollte möglichst klein, flach, leicht und ohne Netzteil sein.
> Habe dazu im passenden Unterforum keine passenden neueren Beiträge gefunden.


 
Mit oder ohne Blu-Ray, gegebenenfalls ein Brenner?

Der wäre z.B. recht günsitg:
LiteOn eSAU108 rot Slim, USB 2.0 (-66/-76/-124) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Welchen Arbeitsspeicher sollte ich nehmen? 4gb sollten für meine Arbeiten reichen. Kann ich da jeden beliebigen DDR3 Riegel für Notebooks mit 1333 Mhz nehmen? Habe da welche von Corsair bei Atelco gefunden für 30€, kann man da meckern?


 
Ja, du kannst im Prinzip einen beliebigen DDR3 SO-DIMM Riegel nehmen; du solltest aber wie immer darauf achten, dass beide Riegel gleich groß sind, möglichst gleiche Werte (Tankt und Timings) sind auch nicht verkehrt, da du sonst sowieso der schlechtere limitiert



> Wie sieht das mit der Verwendung einer externen HDD aus? Ich überlege mir eine SSD einzubauen und die vorhandene in ein externes Gehäuse zu packen. Welches Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 ist da gut und günstig.


 
Das ist z.B. sicher nicht verkehrt:
LogiLink UA0106 schwarz, USB 3.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Zu der SSD welche Größe sollte diese mind. haben? 60/80/120 oder noch mehr.


 
Wenn die SSD das einzige interne Laufwerk ist, wie in deinem Fall würde ich mindestens 100GiB empfehlen, wenn du dir mehr leisten kannst auch mehr


----------



## einrudelgurken (10. August 2011)

Hi, erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich hab's jetzt sowieso schon mit der Intelkarte bestellt. 

DVD reicht mir vollkommen aus, hab ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen. 

Gu dann denke ich nehme ich lieber eine 120gb oder 160/180 gb Platte, habe da eine für wenig Geld gefunden. Sind die Vertex 2 noch zu empfehelen, weil die Versionen mit 180Gb genausoviel kosten wie die Vertex 3 mit 120?

Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*

In einem Notebook, in dem die SSD als einziger Festspeicher dient würde _ich_ Größe auf jeden Fall kleineren Vorteilen bei der Geschwindigkeit vorziehen

Schlecht ist die Vertex 2 sicher nicht- aber die Vertex 3 ist teils fast doppelt so schnell, aber im Vergleich zu einer HDD ist der Vorteil immernoch enorm


----------



## einrudelgurken (12. August 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*

Gut, vielen Dank. Ich denke dann werde ich mir, sobald ich das nötige Kleingeld habe, diese SSD holen. Die 60GB mehr Speicher für fast den gleichen Preis, wie für die Vertex 3 mit nur 120 GB sind dann doch besser, als die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*



> sobald


 
In ein paar Monaten kann sich, vor allem preislich, auf dem SSD Markt einiges ändern, ich würde mich da nicht so festlegen


----------



## Danny Boy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Suche kleines Notebook für LAN und unterwegs...*



Superwip schrieb:


> In ein paar Monaten kann sich, vor allem preislich, auf dem SSD Markt einiges ändern, ich würde mich da nicht so festlegen



Na das hoffe ich, das sich noch preislich was auf dem SSD Sektor ändert. Vllt. kommt noch etwas Performance hinzu.


----------



## einrudelgurken (13. August 2011)

Sicher, weil dann werd ich glaub ich noch warten. Mit sobald meinte ich Anfang September.


----------

